# G-Nock Question



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jbird said:


> I have always heard that the small groove G-nock is better than the large groove G-nock but have never been able to use them because they were too tight on my serving. What size serving do you have to use on a string made out of 22 strands of 452X to get the proper fit with the small groove G-nock?
> Is there anything to the thought that the small groove is a better nock than the large groove?
> Thanks,
> Jbird


Hello Jbird.

Large groove G-nock measures 0.098
Small groove G-nock measures 0.088

Delta = 0.010
half delta = 0.005

So, whatever size serving thread gives you a good nock fit
with the large groove G-nock,
then select a serving thread that is 0.005 smaller.

So, if you usually use 0.022 thread,
then drop down to the 0.017 thread or even the 0.015 mini-serving.

I like to use a serving thread size that is too small for the outside diameter,
and then use an extra piece of serving next to the string bundle
to get the O.D. just right, one extra thread at at time.

I would experiment with 0.015 mini-serving
or maybe some 0.017 3D serving thread.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

JBird,
I always start my center serving at least 2" above where the nocking point is, and I use a full length "tailer" under the center serving as well....many reasons:
1. I won't get "d-loop" crawl due to the serving having lack of support for all the up pressure from release aid shooting (biggest reason). The full length "tailer" helps to lock down the center serving. I don't use rubber cement or glue on my servings.

2. This allows me ample room to adjust the tightness of the center serving so that I get proper nock fit...the nock fit I want.

3. It allows me to know way ahead of time whether I need to go larger or smaller on center serving...You definitely don't want that center serving too loose...that is obvious....but getting it TIGHT is a better option.

I usually have it right withing the first inch or so and then have plenty of solid serving support the rest of the way. I make my center servings at least 7" long....I don't care about losing one or two fps...I want to make sure that the d-loop or nocking point doesn't slip, and that I also have that string protected above and below the nocking point.

So, may I suggest you try tightening up the center serving tension as you re-serve your string...??? Or if you have it so tight that you can't spin the server and your nock ears are spreading or too tight....then pull that bit off and go to the next smaller diameter. If it is tight, but your nocks are too loose...then go larger, and then tighten the bigger stuff until your nocks fit correctly...and by the time you get to the nocking point, you know your nock fit is proper...and no "guess" work...you adjust it prior to getting to the nocking point area on the center serving.

field14:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field*

No problem with my center servings getting loose, etc. I am just curious if the narrow groove G-nocks are better than the large groove versions and, if the small groove are preferable, what size serving people are using for the small groove nocks on a 22 strand 452X string. Still waiting for the answer to both questions.
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> No problem with my center servings getting loose, etc. I am just curious if the narrow groove G-nocks are better than the large groove versions and, if the small groove are preferable, what size serving people are using for the small groove nocks on a 22 strand 452X string. Still waiting for the answer to both questions.
> Jbird


I use GT pin nocks, and haven't measured the slot opening. I'm using 452X with my Stone Mountain Dakota strings...22 strand...and just recently re-served using .019...and had to tighten it up pretty good to get the nock fit I liked. Be aware, however, that I also use a full length "pig-tail" of serving material down the entire length of the center serving. I still 'custom tighten' the serving material to get the nock fit I want.

I would, based upon what poundage you shoot, etc. think that the small groove nocks might be problematical unless you went to .017 serving material? .019 might work if you didn't use the "pig-tail" under the center serving....By starting 2" above the nocking point, you could just run the pit=tail say 1" down and not use it near the nocking point?

Maybe the above helps....I've had occasion where .021 has worked...but I have to tighten it tighter than I like...as in the server has to be held onto or it will unwind...which is too tight, IMHO.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I had also heard that the small groove nocks were supposedly better a long time ago.
So, I swtched. Shot them for a long time. Never noticed any difference in scores. just stayed with with it because that is what I was told.
Well, I got tied of never having proper string fit while trying to mess with other peoples set ups. Do to everyone always having servings for large groove nocks. I could not try there arrows on my bow or vice versa. So, I switched back to the large groove nock. Still have not notices any differences. All though I am shooting the best scores in my life right now and dont feel it is because of my nocks. LOL


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jar Licker*

You're making a lot of sense. Probably not worth the hassel. I'll just order the large groove. 
Jbird


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I really think the small groove nock thing comes into play for all the speed crazed people out there that are going nuts tweeking all the speed out of the bow they can. Smaller diameter serving or string is just faster due to less weight. Nothing to do with accurracy. Remember less serving will wear faster also. Always a thought while we are out shooting long target rounds with lots of arrows being shot all the time.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

field14 said:


> Be aware, however, that I also use a full length "pig-tail" of serving material down the entire length of the center serving.


I, too, use a full length pig-tail of serving material under the serving.

My strings are 21 strands of 452X with .018 #62XS serving and the large G nocks fit perfectly, which is not tight.

It is doubtful if I could easily get good nock fit with small groove G nocks.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Jbird said:


> No problem with my center servings getting loose, etc. I am just curious if the narrow groove G-nocks are better than the large groove versions and, if the small groove are preferable, what size serving people are using for the small groove nocks on a 22 strand 452X string. Still waiting for the answer to both questions.
> Jbird


No and No


----------

